# Just bought a mercedes sprinter campervan



## estelle (May 20, 2012)

Cant wait to go touring cant decide where to go first should we go to europe or go around the UK so excited yeh.


----------



## ellisboy (May 20, 2012)

:welcome::have fun:


----------



## Channelcrosser (May 20, 2012)

Go to France - they love motorhomes (campimg cars) over there - you can camp for free and the wine is cheap !!! Try Lidl for the wine - good ones start at about 1.75  Euro

Have fun


----------



## DRoader (May 20, 2012)

estelle said:


> Cant wait to go touring cant decide where to go first should we go to europe or go around the UK so excited yeh.



If it's your first campervan I suggest trying it out in the UK first. Google for a local campsite and spend the night there and try out everything on mains electricity. Plus get used to the water tanks and toilet. Then become a full member here and download the POI wilding sites and visit one near you and try out everything on 12V, and get used to using your water tanks and toilet off site. Maybe plan a little tour in the UK and test out how long you can wildcamp before needing to recharge items.

Then you'll have the knowledge before following Channelcrosser's advice and heading over to France and having fun in the sun


----------



## estelle (May 20, 2012)

Thanks for your advise I think you are right we should test everything out first.


----------



## red ted (May 20, 2012)

estelle said:


> Cant wait to go touring cant decide where to go first should we go to europe or go around the UK so excited yeh.



Hi :wave::wave::wave::wave:We needed a few week ends to get used to our new :cool1: MH. We hope to go to Europe next years fully prepared I hope


----------



## Beemer (May 20, 2012)

DRoader said:


> If it's your first campervan I suggest trying it out in the UK first. Google for a local campsite and spend the night there and try out everything on mains electricity. Plus get used to the water tanks and toilet. Then become a full member here and download the POI wilding sites and visit one near you and try out everything on 12V, and get used to using your water tanks and toilet off site. Maybe plan a little tour in the UK and test out how long you can wildcamp before needing to recharge items.
> 
> Then you'll have the knowledge before following Channelcrosser's advice and heading over to France and having fun in the sun




Even better, would be to park in your garden (if possible, of course) overnight, and everything can be tested, and nothing forgotten, because you just pop indoors and get the missed item!!!!!
We have 'wilded' in our back garden with every caravan and our motorhome to test out the services, before going away for the night.  We had to go to Clumber Park though to test out our nine berth tent, cos the garden was not big enough for that!!! :lol-053:


----------



## lotty (May 20, 2012)

Hi and welcome to the site :welcome:
Enjoy your new van :have fun:


----------



## fishy & Nina (May 21, 2012)

Nice choice - we had a Pilote on a Sprinter a few years ago - a good solid reliable base for a van.

Good advice from all above - get to know your van a bit and then 'the world is your oyster (or satellite system)' as they say!

:have fun:


----------



## Viktor (May 21, 2012)

:welcome:


----------



## scampa (May 25, 2012)

Hi & Welcome!!    :wave:


----------



## Robmac (May 26, 2012)

Welcome to the site


----------

